# Midwest Laboratories Soil Test and review



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

This year I selected two soil test labs that were participants in the NAPT/PAP. The PAP program is a more stringent program than just the NAPT participation. Participants must submit to 4 tests a year and if they do not meet accuracy requirements, they cannot be listed.
The second is Midwest Laboratories https://midwestlabs.com/test-packages/?fwp_industry=agriculture
I selected their S3C test for $25.50 and requested they provide recommendations for $1.00 for a total of $26.50. Like the test I bought from Brookside, this test encompasses much more than most people will want or need. A number of other test packages are available that are less comprehensive (they test fewer soil characteristics, however, all provide results for pH, Buffer pH, CEC, Ca, Mg, K, and P) but using them in subsequent years can make testing very affordable. Prices for those tests range from $9.30 to $14.70. Interestingly, the cost of recommendations varies for each of those tests, from $1.00 to $1.70. Cost is very competitive with other labs and in many cases, less.
Midwest offers a plethora of tests and testing methods. Having said that, that is selling them short, if there is a soil or plant characteristic that can be tested, Midwest offers a test. This is the most comprehensive soil test lab I have encountered. However, although they offer a P test using Mehlich extraction, they do not offer Mehlich extraction for any other nutrients. The methods they do offer are excellent and do eliminate some of the issues that can arise with Mehlich.
Their test report format is easy to read and understand. The results are reported in both a chart and a separate bar graph format. Nutrient values are listed as ppm. That's my preference.







Pros:
Stellar reputation.
Upon receipt of the soil sample, they email the name and contact information of a person, to answer any questions.
Report format is easy to read and use.
Once the testing is done, they provide access to an interactive dashboard where the test and future tests are stored and with a click of a button you can apparently compare individual nutrients from year to year.
They provide what is almost an overwhelming number of different tests. This is a "one-stop shop."

Cons:
They require two (2) cups of soil sample. That is a lot.
I honestly can't think of any other issues.
They get a: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks for posting this. I might actually give them a try after seeing the results and how it is laid out.


----------

